# California Red Light Laws



## uscgk9 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello,

Can someone from California tell me the red light laws for the state. I am considering a transfer to the Lake Tahoe area and would like to know if I need to sell my stuff before I go.

Thanks,

Mark S.
NREMT-P


----------



## MattCA (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe you have to stop at every red light, look both ways, than proceed. If thats what you're wondering. lol thats probably not what your talking about though huh?


----------



## uscgk9 (Aug 26, 2008)

No that was not what I was looking for. I am refering to Flashing Red Lights like the ones I have in my grill. Does that make better sense?

Thanks,


----------



## MattCA (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldnt know. Someone else probably will though.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 26, 2008)

im sure the brainchild of larry page and sergey brin will lead you to the information that you seek.

ive already given away my free research for the day....


----------



## NJN (Aug 26, 2008)

As I understand it, in the State of California no POV is allowed to have emergency lights other than the four lights equipped upon original purchase of said vehicle, also known as turn signals.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 26, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> As I understand it, in the State of California no POV is allowed to have emergency lights other than the four lights equipped upon original purchase of said vehicle, also known as turn signals.



Good for them!  Keep emergency lights on emergency vehicles where they belong!

R/r 911


----------



## EMT007 (Aug 27, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> As I understand it, in the State of California no POV is allowed to have emergency lights other than the four lights equipped upon original purchase of said vehicle, also known as turn signals.



Thats correct - only authorized emergency vehicles may display emergency lighting and sound a siren - no POVs. Definitely remove them before entering the state. I doubt there is a prohibition on possession, but it could certainly be problematic if you get pulled over for anything.

To be exempt from certain vehicle code sections, an emergency vehicle in CA must display a single forward facing steady red light and sound a siren "as reasonably necessary". Blue lights are reserved for law enforcement, so fire/ems gets red/amber/white only.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, and, they wouldn't do you much good anyway.  As far as I know the few volunteer EMS agencies out here don't allow you to respond in your POV anyway (most likely because you aren't allowed the lights)


----------



## daedalus (Aug 27, 2008)

Lake Tahoe complicates matters in that half of the area is in the state of Nevada, where different laws apply. In california, (Tahoe city and South lake city are both located on the cali side) it is illegal to equip your vehicle with flashing or steady burning red or blue lights, unless you are an authorized emergency vehicle. (POVs in california are unable to register as such because of a legislative policy which states that only official ambulances, police, and fire vehicles may be emergency vehicles, and the commissioner of CHP cannot even bend this rule). Check the CVC on DMVs website for more information.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 27, 2008)

*Tahoe is full of bottlenecks, tourists, rough offroad, and snow...*

Forget the POV response even if legal, use the company ride. Unless maybe you buy a hydrofoil.
Good luck!


----------



## KempoEMT (Aug 28, 2008)

as far as I've ever seen the are no POV's with any additional lights on them. I am here in the at bay area. I have seen undercover police with additional lights but never any EMS.  Which I think is kinda stupid.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 28, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> as far as I've ever seen the are no POV's with any additional lights on them. I am here in the at bay area. I have seen undercover police with additional lights but never any EMS.  Which I think is kinda stupid.



just to clarify, you think that ems personnel having lights is stupid or them not being allowed to have lights is stupid?

just trying to figure out what tribe you belong to.


----------



## EMT007 (Aug 28, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> as far as I've ever seen the are no POV's with any additional lights on them. I am here in the at bay area. I have seen undercover police with additional lights but never any EMS.  Which I think is kinda stupid.



But those undercover police cars are *owned* by the police department and are used in the course of the police officer's duty (i.e. detectives usually like the unmarked cars so they're more discreet, etc.). Such cars have a place in police work - not in EMS.


----------



## KempoEMT (Aug 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> just to clarify, you think that ems personnel having lights is stupid or them not being allowed to have lights is stupid?
> 
> just trying to figure out what tribe you belong to.



I think its stupid that EMS can't use their pov to get too scene.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 28, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> I think its stupid that EMS can't use their pov to get too scene.



thats what i was afraid of......


----------



## KempoEMT (Aug 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> thats what i was afraid of......




I'm not saying they should drive pov's to a scene.  But if your in a volunteer squad I think you should be able to get to the station faster so they can respond faster.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 28, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> I'm not saying they should drive pov's to a scene.  But if your in a volunteer squad I think you should be able to get to the station faster so they can respond faster.



you should respond from the station and forget coming from home.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 28, 2008)

alright, the way i see it is we have two choices here. one, let this go now and live to post another day or restart the second most likely discussion to end is a big fight for the.....fourth time this summer???

theres a whole mess of threads(well, it might be down to one what with the serial merger on the loose) on lights and povs. the original question has been answered. lets call it a day, huh guys?


----------



## KempoEMT (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed. I'm new to the ems game.


----------



## NJN (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, lets put the kibosh on this before my inbox gets overloaded with EMTLife emails.


----------

